# MKIV OEM HID Headlight Adjuster Fix



## PetrBrno (Apr 2, 2003)

I bought OEM HIDs a while back with one broken adjuster. Here's what my dad and I came up with! Works great!


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: MKIV OEM HID Headlight Adjuster Fix (PetrBrno)*

what about water leaking in?


----------



## PetrBrno (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: MKIV OEM HID Headlight Adjuster Fix (atoson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atoson* »_what about water leaking in?

So far none to report and we've had some pretty heavy downpours. If it becomes an issue, closing up the hole would take two seconds with a balloon and a zip tie, but thats just the first thing that pops to mind.


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: MKIV OEM HID Headlight Adjuster Fix (PetrBrno)*

I was thinking of a tappered rubber stopper with the wide part inside. Thanks for the share. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18tdubbn (Jul 18, 2007)

I recently purchased a pair of OEM HID's for my MKIV Jetta, and the passenger's side seems to be aimed a bit low. Would I used one of the two adjusters to raise the beam? If so, any tips on how I would do this properly?
Thanks.


----------



## PetrBrno (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: (18tdubbn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18tdubbn* »_I recently purchased a pair of OEM HID's for my MKIV Jetta, and the passenger's side seems to be aimed a bit low. Would I used one of the two adjusters to raise the beam? If so, any tips on how I would do this properly?
Thanks.

Yup, use those adjusters at the top of the rear headlight. Grab the correct fitting allen (hex) key and go to town... just *be gentle*, that adjuster snaps easily putting you in a world of hurt! There are two adjusters so obviously one is side to side and one is up and down. Try them out and see which one is which. I can't remember which is which but I would logically assume the one closer to the side of the car is left-right adjustment which means the one closer to the centerline of the car is up-down adjustment. 
This helps too.
http://web.archive.org/web/200....html


----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (PetrBrno)*

GREAT idea Pete... I have a similar problem. On the MKIV Jetta, there's access to one of the ball/socket pivots inside the headlight, similar to the location you have circled. A separate pivot (top one) on my light is not connected, causing the light to point down and not adjust at all. I might be able to get a thread in place, similar to your setup, to push the reflector up just enough.

















_Quote, originally posted by *PetrBrno* »_
...I would logically assume the one closer to the side of the car is left-right adjustment which means the one closer to the centerline of the car is up-down adjustment. 
This helps too.
http://web.archive.org/web/200....html


----------

